# [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gigaby



## sandman2003 (30. März 2010)

*[Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gigaby*

suche für die oben genannte Hardware (mal wieder) interessenten.... bzw eine nachfrage, wieviel es zusammen oder einzeln wert ist.

brauche nen anhaltspuntk wieviel ich für neue hardware brauche 

gruß

alles guter zustand, niemals OC


----------



## Longtom (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

Für die CPU wirst du noch 60 bis 70€ bekommen ,für das Mainboard etwa noch 40€ .
Beim Speicher wären mehr Infos hilfreich (welcher Corsair  /Latenzen / 800 oder 1066 Mhz ).

Da ich nicht weiß welche Geldmittel dir zur verfügung stehen , und ob es ein Intel oder AMD System werden soll 
hab ich mal ein paar Teile für ein AMD System zusammen gestellt .

Hier mal eine zusammenstellung für ein AMD System :

AMD Phenom II X4 955   - 134,23€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p633086_AMD-Phenom-II-X4-955-3-20GHz--C3--AM3-6MB-125W-Black-Edition-BOX.html

Mainboard  AM3                 -    76,83€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p635736_GIGABYTE-GA-770TA-UD3-AMD770-AM3-ATX.html

Speicher DDR3                 -    94,57
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p619806_2x2048MB-G-Skill-Ripjaws-DDR3-1333-CL7-Kit.html


Grafikkarte                          -142,65€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p638979_1024MB-XFX-Radeon-HD-5770-GDDR5-PCIe.html

Was du an Festplatten und Laufwerken so wie Netzteil und Gehäuse noch hast und ob du diese weiter verwenden möchtest weiß ich nicht .


----------



## sandman2003 (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

soll ein intel system werden


i7-860           244 euros

p7p55D von asus ca 105 euros

4 GB ddr3                    ca 130 Euros... normal fanboy corsair.. aber wenn ich geld sparen kann dann bestimmt auch


der derzeitige corsair  ist ein TWINX paar

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9030/memorys.jpg


grafikkarte habe ich im herbst erst eine 275er gekauft.. sollte langen erstmal...


----------



## shirib (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*



sandman2003 schrieb:


> suche für die oben genannte Hardware (mal wieder) interessenten.... bzw eine nachfrage, wieviel es zusammen oder einzeln wert ist.
> 
> brauche nen anhaltspuntk wieviel ich für neue hardware brauche
> 
> ...


Wie viel würdest du für den RAM haben wollen? Kannst du bitte mehr Details zu den Riegeln nennen.


----------



## Longtom (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

Ich melde mal Interesse an dem E6850 an ,was willst dafür haben ?


----------



## sandman2003 (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

Ram 30 

hat noch ein jahr garantie...

cpu 50 euro


leute ich muss aber erst schauen wie ich das finanziere 

also nix verbindliches


----------



## Longtom (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

Wenn du bereit bist zum verkauf dann melde dich bei mir wegen der CPU .


----------



## sandman2003 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

Alternate bietet über Ostern eine 0% Finanzierung an...

bis zum 10.4.. ich bin übelst am überlegen 

42 euro über 12 monate...

504 euro sinds für die hardware.. schon stolzer preis.. aber immerhin..

ich halte euch auf dem laufenenden


----------



## OBluefireO (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

Hätte auch starkes Interesse an dem RAM! 

Würde dir auch 2-3 Euro mehr zahlen!   

Gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Suche] Interessenten für meine Hardware (E6850, 4 GB DDR 2 Corsair, P35 MoBo Gi*

bis spätestens zum 10.4 entscheidet sich das 

bis dahin gilt das finanzierungsangebot von alternate...


----------

